# Model 3 getting a 100 Kwh battery?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This just out today - no word from Tesla, but found by Green in some code in the 3. I think 100 kwh and a Ludicrous mode on to the P would be the killer car that everyone would be chasing for years to come and would make the Mach E completely a non starter if it isn't already.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208160416305688576


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

PACK_74_KWH and PACK_75_KWH. Wut? Maybe they can sell me a 1 kWh upgrade with an OTA update?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

So maybe (if we are speculating along this line of thinking), when Elon said back during Model 3 development, "You can't fit 100kWh in Model 3," he meant you could only fit ~83kWh old chemistry, and with a Maxwell dry cathode formulation that benefits capacity by 20% you get 100kWh with new chemistry. Speculation on my part.

You can also read some interesting advantages with regards to charge rate and life cycle improvements in this Maxwell paper.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

John said:


> So maybe (if we are speculating along this line of thinking), when Elon said back during Model 3 development, "You can't fit 100kWh in Model 3," he meant you could only fit ~83kWh old chemistry, and with a Maxwell dry cathode formulation that benefits capacity by 20% you get 100kWh with new chemistry. Speculation on my part.
> 
> You can also read some interesting advantages with regards to charge rate and life cycle improvements in this Maxwell paper.


Can't wait for Battery and Powertrain Day!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Please, oh please, make a 100 kWh model Y. With a heated steering wheel. Please.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

Maxwell will help Tesla make batteries quicker and for less money. Beyond that, you will likely see life increase, but as for fitting a 1/3 larger battery in a current 3 ...um... . Any realistic improvement in battery efficiency isn't going to cross that bridge, not yet.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

brur said:


> Maxwell will help Tesla make batteries quicker and for less money. Beyond that, you will likely see life increase, but as for fitting a 1/3 larger battery in a current 3 ...um... . Any realistic improvement in battery efficiency isn't going to cross that bridge, not yet.


Who says the new cells won't be able to pack more power in the same size battery pack?
Anything is possible at that point but I agree it would be a big step.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Dreamtime: Tesla offers a battery swap program in three years time, where one could get the 100 kWh unit.

More dreaming: the upgrade does not change the current EPA range for my car (525 km (?)) but does let me charge to 100% without worry.......or drain it to 1% and not need to immediately plug it in.......or get that 525 km at below freezing temps......

I'd pay $15k for that option.

And my current battery pac would make a fabulous whole home battery, like a Power Wall, only five times the capacity.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

The 100KWh pack is likely destined for the YTBA Model 3 Plaid trim and/or a Model 3 Performance trim refresh (now that the AWD Plus is out and muddling things beyond just the real Stealth Performance - Performance w/wo track mode reflashed from vanilla AWD cars).

Ludicrous mode will likely be offered on the current/legacy Performance trims (similarly to Sport on the AWD Plus) as was always intended since 2015/16... 

Back in the prototype days, there was a fully uncorked dual motor Model 3 with Ludicrous mode enabled capable of sub 3 sec 0-60 and another (or a few) with 100KWh packs. Mass production and marketing just catching up as things mature.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Let’s talk real numbers here:
100 kwhr is 33% more than the 75kwhr the model 3 already has. 

Does tesla have a new penthouse design coming where they cram an extra module’s worth of cells to add 25kwhr? Not likely. 

Unless there is a significant increase in capacity coming in a new 2170 cell, where do they put the cells? 

Other comment: if it’ is cell chemistry, then the Y will likely benefit. A 360 mile Y and a 400+ mile mode 3 would be nice.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

If you are thinking Tesla has a rabbit in its hat and is going to poop out 33% MORE power out of the same size cell... you have not been watching. You might get 33% better efficiency, but that is not 33% more energy. 33% better might mean 6% or 2% more energy, depends on how you find efficiency. I could believe a single-digit number for better energy.
I remember reading way back in the 1990s about some solar PV design that was 33% better than current (at that time). By that metric, today's solar panels are well over 100% efficient.


----------

